# Florida Beach Camping



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

We are scheduled to start our vacation in about 2 weeks. We are planning to pull the OB up to St. Louis and spend the week taking in things like the zoo, aquarium, arch...all the touristy sights. After looking at friends posts about the beach, the wife got a case of beach envy







, and we are now thinking of trying to head to the Gulf. We would like to go around the Pennsacola-Destin area. I know that this last minute change will present a problem finding a site, but can you guys offer any recommendations? We have 2 girls, ages 7 and 4. We would like to be a campground that's on the beach side of hwy. Our girls love to ride their bikes and swim, whether in the ocean or in a pool. We normally like to have a pool as an option, (I know, beggars can't be choosers).

Can anyone offer any suggestions and recommendations?

Thanks as usual.

Aaron


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

Although we didn't stay there, Navarre Beach Campground looked like it was a nice place to camp and it is right on the beach. A little pricey though. Where ever you decide to go enjoy it.

http://www.navbeach.com

Steve


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

If you can get in at St. Andrews State Park at Panama City you will have beautiful water and beaches and good areas for your girls inside the park to ride their bikes. St. Georges Island State Park Is also nice and made number 6 on the top beach list this year but it's a little sharky to me. There are several others in that area but those are the only two that I have stayed at.---Mike


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mmblantz said:


> If you can get in at St. Andrews State Park at Panama City you will have beautiful water and beaches and good areas for your girls inside the park to ride their bikes. St. Georges Island State Park Is also nice and made number 6 on the top beach list this year but it's a little sharky to me. There are several others in that area but those are the only two that I have stayed at.---Mike


I too like St. George Island SP. I have heard good things about St. Andrews, but coming from my way, St. George is a little closer and works for us. In the Destin area, Topsail SP is very nice, but last minute, near impossible to find a spot. Good luck.


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

Navarre Beach it is. We called around and did some looking and decided we would give Nav Beach a try. It is about the closest to is us and we were even lucky enough to get in section A which is very close to the beach and has concrete patios.

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll let you guys know how we liked it when we return.

Aaron


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

My in-laws stayed at Henderson State park in Destin a few years back. It was a very nice place right on the beach. You can see site availability at www.reserveamerica.com


----------

